# Service Centers - Who's Is Good And Bad



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thought it might be a good idea to put together a list of places to get your Outback serviced. My primary goal here is to create a list that I would place in the Outback, as a goto list when we're camping. I think knowing who does good/bad work in different location is a great way to be prepared.

Y-Guy sent me this one and gave them an excellent recommendation.

Drakes RV Service
4701 NW A Ave
Pendleton, OR 97801-4524
Phone: (541) 278-8170


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Where I bought mine...Garick RV in Oak Ridge NJ has an excellent service dept. I know of no horror stories and when Notyet transferred to West Point, they did some warranty work on his trailer even tho he purchased in Florida.

John


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'll also add:

Russ Dean Family RV Center
1225 Autoplex Way- Pasco, Washington 99301
Toll Free: 877-298-0412


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

I recommend Steve Casey's RV in Wheat Ridge/Denver, Colorado. They take repairs from people who purchased their RV from them first. But, they do great work - very professional. They even fixed minor problems that I did not ask them to...at no charge!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I will add a couple for the Portland, Oregon area...

*Mobile RV Technical Services*
503.358.3508
www.mobileRVrepair.com
Rating;



































(WAY UP!)

They do great work, and they come to you!
Also, they are certified by Keystone to do warranty work (you do have to pay the 'house call' charge, but it is reasonable)

Also consider:

*Van Specialties, Inc.*
17420 SW 63rd Avenue
Lake Oswego, Oregon
503.635.2089
Rating:






























These folks did my axle flip, and it was my impression that they are very competent, and very fair. I am not sure what their full range of services is, but I am sure I will be calling them in the future!

In the *'Don't Waste Your Time'* column, add:

*Curtis Trailers*
21525 SW Tualatin-Valley Hwy.
Aloha, Oregon
503.649.8528
Rating;









Don't get me wrong, the folks at Curtis are very nice, and have always been good about getting us taken care of quickly. The problem is, they just don't do very good work. Anything more than the most basic of service is likely to require a return trip... or three!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

tdvffjohn said:


> Where I bought mine...Garick RV in Oak Ridge NJ has an excellent service dept. I know of no horror stories and when Notyet transferred to West Point, they did some warranty work on his trailer even tho he purchased in Florida.
> 
> John
> [snapback]107837[/snapback]​


We've had good experience with Garick too. The couple of warranty issues were taken care of quickly and they did a great job flipping the axles on our outback.

Mike


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Don't get me wrong, the folks at Curtis are very nice, and have always been good about getting us taken care of quickly. The problem is, they just don't do very good work. Anything more than the most basic of service is likely to require a return trip... or three!
> [snapback]107850[/snapback]​


Boy, I couldn't agree more. My experience was absolutely the same. Great folks up front, very friendly, accomodating, the whole bit. But then when you get the trailer back (exactly when they committed to give it to you), you look at the work done and it's shoddy. You take it back, they are very friendly, accomodating, and promise to get it done right this time... and it's still done poorly.

It makes it hard to get too mad at them, since they even did some work for free for me out of their repair warranty window (for, of course, a botched original job). But, at some point, you need the job done right.

Chet.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Excellent experience in purchase and service:

Freedom RV Center
2462 E. Pitman Ave.
O'Fallon, MO 63366
636 - 332 - 8141


----------



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

Glad to hear its not just me. I have had the exact same experience with Curtis in Aloha. Jim Henderson their shop forman is a great guy with very good customer service attitude however, nothing ever gets fixed right the first time.... or the second time. 
Unfortunately my 26RS is there as I type to see if they can fix it for the third time. 
Doug, thanks for the tips on Mobile RV and Van Specialities. I am sure that I will be giving them a call soon once the third repair attempt at Curtis doesn't work out.

Jonathan


----------



## h2p (Apr 28, 2006)

I decided to stroll by Van Specialties at lunch time today (about 2 minutes from where I work) and I was generally impressed with my conversation with a person named Greg.

A gave him the scenario of having a Keystone Outback from a different state and related to him how the local dealers were either reluctant to perform service work in a timely manner or in some cases not at all. That was the background information provided.

Based on that I asked him if they do Keystone warranty work. His reply was that he could not recall doing any to date although they have done warranty work for other companies in the past. Basically his approach so far on warranty issues has been to ask the company for approval, charge the customer the repair cost, and it would be up to the customer to be reimbursed. It is possible that Keystone would agree to pay them directly but he wasn't confident that would occur. Now a good point that he did mention was that most of the appliances in the trailer are handled by the respective service centers and apparently there is a service center in east Portland that services all of the most common appliances. With that said, any other item in the trailer would have to be handled through Keystone. I also got the feeling that they would take a similar stance as most of the other dealers do and that would be to charge you for everything above what Keystone is willing to cover in the warranty. An example, if keystone says something takes 3 hours to repair and it actually takes your service center 6 hours, then you get charged the extra 3 hours if it is not your dealer.

Happy Friday!!!



PDX_Doug said:


> I will add a couple for the Portland, Oregon area...
> 
> *Mobile RV Technical Services*
> 503.358.3508
> ...


----------



## h2p (Apr 28, 2006)

*Wagers Trailers???

Does anyone have real-life service experience with Wagers Trailers located in Salem, Oregon?*

BBB Talley (number of BBB complaints in last 36 months)

Tacoma (Tacoma) 3
Curtis (Portland) 3
Curtis (Beaverton) 0
Wagers (Salem) 0
Ingrim (Eugene) 7

Note: Curtis has the two locations and shows up on the BBB in that manor.

Although the BBB is fairly lame these days (some would even argue corrupt), if you see 3 hits here there are probably really 10's or even 100's of real complaints about the company that never did make it to the BBB. Just my opinion.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

h2p said:


> *Wagers Trailers???
> 
> Does anyone have real-life service experience with Wagers Trailers located in Salem, Oregon?*
> 
> ...


Have to agree that the BBB (not OUR BBB...







) but the "other" BBB is basically worthless.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The best customer service and work quality has been in my drive way!! I am a tinker at heart and unless the structure of the trailer is damaged and falling apart I plan on doing most of the work myself and dealing direct with the OEM. So far to date (20 months after purchase) I have had one warranty claim against Keystone that happened 6 months after warranty and it was resolved free.

As for work that could have been claimed but was not worth the hassle to take to a dealer.

AC duct repair (leaks)
Furnace duct repair (leaks)
Hot water heater wiring (came loose)
Loose trim
I am sure there is more but those come to mind.

I look at the trailer like it is a house not a car which many people compare them to. Houses take a lot more work to maintain then a car.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

I've had simliar experiences with Curtis (back several times for the same problem, etc. However...



jskeele said:


> Jim Henderson their shop forman is a great guy with very good customer service attitude however, nothing ever gets fixed right the first time


My experience has been that if you get Jim Henderson himself to work on your job, he'll get it right the first time. We had a brake problem early-on and he latched-on like a pit bull until he found and fixed the problem.

The others at Curtis ... less impressed.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> I look at the trailer like it is a house not a car which many people compare them to. Houses take a lot more work to maintain then a car.
> [snapback]107953[/snapback]​


I hear ya...but when the big problems come up, getting my home towed to the builders house is a b*tch.


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Although I've not needed any service work yet, while I was TT shopping, the salesman at Wagers Trailer Sales in Salem Oregon specifically told me that if I did end up Purchasing my TT anywhere else, they would still be happy to service it for me.

http://www.wagerstrailersales.com/


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thought it might be a good idea to put together a list of places to get your Outback serviced. My primary goal here is to create a list that I would place in the Outback, as a goto list when we're camping. I think knowing who does good/bad work in different location is a great way to be prepared.
> 
> Y-Guy sent me this one and gave them an excellent recommendation.
> 
> ...


Here is one to stay away from. This posted by chalet05 on RVnet forum in response to my posting regarding TACOMA RV not honoring my warranty on my 2006 Outback travel trailer.

You might consider yourself lucky. Granted this was about 4 years ago, but we took our Montana to them for warranty work. We had not purchased the rig from them, and maybe that's why they didn't do a very good job. They tried to do a fiberglass repair in 1 day and it failed as they pulled the 5th wheel out of the work bay - they were too busy to reschedule. The repair job was finally done in Houston - they took 3 days and got it right!

Tacoma RV gave us a copy of a work order saying they had removed the wheels and checked the brakes. When we lost a wheel (all lug nuts sheered off)going over Snoqualmie Pass a couple of days later and called them, they told us they had NOT removed the wheels. The story gets longer but they did a rinky dink job of cosmetic repairs.


----------



## mikesullivan261 (May 5, 2006)

I have been nothing but pleased with my Outback I bought from Tacoma RV. The people are friendly and the service has been fantastic. I read all Swany's posts on them and feel a customer should stand up against one guys crusade against a dealer. I think from all your other posts Swany, people get the idea here.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

mikesullivan261 said:


> I have been nothing but pleased with my Outback I bought from Tacoma RV. The people are friendly and the service has been fantastic. I read all Swany's posts on them and feel a customer should stand up against one guys crusade against a dealer. I think from all your other posts Swany, people get the idea here.
> [snapback]108567[/snapback]​


Mike not sure I follow what your saying. There have been plenty of people that have posted that they are happy with Tacoma RV but they bought from them. The problem Swany had was they set him up for an appointment them backed out when they realized he did not but from them. That is very poor customer relations to say the least and it means that he will not be spending any money there in the future.

Anyway welcome to Outbackers.

Happy Camping and post often (also update your signature and/or profile to show what trailer you have).


----------



## kampy (Feb 14, 2006)

Camptown RV







is in Clayton NC. They serviced our first camper even though we didn't buy it from them. We then traded in our Jayco for the Outback. See, if RV sales people only realized that if they treat you well, you might just come back and buy one from them. Those places that cater to only the people who buy from them are really, really, stupid.

Holiday Camper







in Mrytle Beach set us up for service and canceled at the last minute and never gave a reason why. So I would not recommend them for sales or service.

Kampy


----------



## Dawgs (Sep 28, 2006)

Y-Guy said:


> I'll also add:
> 
> Russ Dean Family RV Center
> 1225 Autoplex Way- Pasco, Washington 99301
> Toll Free: 877-298-0412


I would like to add though that my experience with RUSS DEAN RV in Pasco, WA. has been less than great. While they are pleasant to buy from, and their personel are fun to talk too, their service follow up has been less than I would expect. My new unit was turned in for warranty work with an estimated 3 weeks repair time. Now 6 or 8 weeks later I still do not have my rig and it is still not finished. Saying that the factory shipped the wrong parts. The only time I will get a return phone call from them is if I stop by the shop to inquire. Then I get a phone call follow up. But then ... nothing again until I stop by the shop again. There are design flaws that prevent the RKS cargo door units from locking (regular screws instead of one way screws and other things). I was told today that if I wanted those replaced (they would install them but) I would have to purchase them myself. BTW .. The locks are still not fixed either. I provided them with pictures gleened from this web site for crying out loud! This is for a trailer purchased at the same dealership I would expect a touch better. Could I have had the same experience at another dealer? Perhaps. The problem is I am having it at my local dealer and that will certainly have an influence on my next purchase. Overall my opinion is that they dont seem to have the level of concern as I would have hoped for. Anyway ... Thats my 2 cents.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Tried to buy from our local dealer - Lewis RV in OKC, but they wouldnt even come within 2500 of Lakeshore's price. They also outright told my husband that they would not service it if we didnt buy from them and would have to haul it back north. I called BS and then called Keystone. Have my list of authorized warranty shops, but have yet to need to get it in....

Chalk up Lewis in the "Take a Pass" category.









If anyone in the OK area has taken theirs in, would like to know where and if they were pleased. LOVED LOVED LOVED Lees RV, but they do not service Outbacks. They sell Jaycos as well as others. When we were beginning our look, one sales person showed me all around the different models - an hour and half later (with a 2 year old in tow) he just gave me his card and said to call with any other questions. My DH was not with me and several places wouldnt show me squat without my husband. But McClains was fabulous. Guess they know if the wife likes, the husband will buy







This is where I will take it when its out of warranty and just needs piddly stuff done.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> mikesullivan261 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been nothing but pleased with my Outback I bought from Tacoma RV. The people are friendly and the service has been fantastic. I read all Swany's posts on them and feel a customer should stand up against one guys crusade against a dealer. I think from all your other posts Swany, people get the idea here.
> ...


Amen brother!


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

mikesullivan261 said:


> I have been nothing but pleased with my Outback I bought from Tacoma RV. The people are friendly and the service has been fantastic. I read all Swany's posts on them and feel a customer should stand up against one guys crusade against a dealer. I think from all your other posts Swany, people get the idea here.


Here is the deal, when shopping for my Outback I priced them in WA, OR, ID and CA. Every Outback dealer. I eventually bought from Russ Dean in the TRI-Cities. The price at Russ Dean for the identical unit was $2800 less than Tacoma RV! $2800 buys a lot of "friendly" as far as I'm concerned!

Drop into Tacoma RV with a Russ Dean sticker on the back of your rig and see how friendly they are.

Are you by chance related to someone there?


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Swany said:


> I have been nothing but pleased with my Outback I bought from Tacoma RV. The people are friendly and the service has been fantastic. I read all Swany's posts on them and feel a customer should stand up against one guys crusade against a dealer. I think from all your other posts Swany, people get the idea here.


Here is the deal, when shopping for my Outback I priced them in WA, OR, ID and CA. Every Outback dealer. I eventually bought from Russ Dean in the TRI-Cities. The price at Russ Dean for the identical unit was $2800 less than Tacoma RV! $2800 buys a lot of "friendly" as far as I'm concerned!

Drop into Tacoma RV with a Russ Dean sticker on the back of your rig and see how friendly they are.

Are you by chance related to someone there?








[/quote]

Swany,

Glad you hear you got a great deal on your Outback by shopping around








For me, I feel I have received a good deal on the 2 Outbacks I have purchased from Tacoma RV.

I was at Tacoma RV about 2 weeks ago and had a chance to chat with the folks there as they were replacing a defective 'new on the market' auto slider hitch. No fault of their own, I had one of the first 6 ever made with a small unknown design flaw.

I chatted at length with them about the RV service industry. Tacoma RV pretty much told me (and I am summarizing) that:

(1) While their customers come first (which I very much appreciate) they will service anybody regardless of where the trailer was purchased. 
(2) If a repair is serious, or more specifically prohibits or prevents somebody from being able to use their camper, they are given priority, regardless of where it was purchased or even if they don't sell that line. 
(3) If a repair is cosmetic in nature (as yours appeared to be from previous posts) or minor enough and did not prevent someone from using their camper, then yes they may ask you to return in the fall when they are not as busy. Even if it was not purchased from them, they would repair it.

Since this is a thread on service I will share just one example of what I feel is superior customer service from Tacoma RV. New Year's Eve at approx. 3:30 pm (Sunday) my above mentioned auto slide hitch gave out and basically stranded me in a Lowe's parking lot 650 miles from home. I tried to fix the hitch but no go. I called Tacoma RV (Sales dept. was open) and they took my cellphone number. Within 5 minutes the service manager was on the phone, calling from home! He walked me through how to disable the slide feature and got me back on the road. He called again about an hour later just to see if everything was OK. When I returned home I received yet another call making sure I arrived home completely safe.

They told me "_We would have gone and picked up your camper in Idaho if we had to."_

2 days later I had a brand new hitch installed and they even ordered me (at no cost) the front decal which was peeling off and out of warranty. Now if that isn't service I don't know what is.

Swany I am sorry you had such a bad experience. I know you have made your displeasure known here and on a few other forums, but...









I would recommend Tacoma RV without Hesitation, both sales and service.
And no, I have no affiliation with them or any employee. I am just a happy customer who they have treated very well.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

WAcamper said:


> I have been nothing but pleased with my Outback I bought from Tacoma RV. The people are friendly and the service has been fantastic. I read all Swany's posts on them and feel a customer should stand up against one guys crusade against a dealer. I think from all your other posts Swany, people get the idea here.


Here is the deal, when shopping for my Outback I priced them in WA, OR, ID and CA. Every Outback dealer. I eventually bought from Russ Dean in the TRI-Cities. The price at Russ Dean for the identical unit was $2800 less than Tacoma RV! $2800 buys a lot of "friendly" as far as I'm concerned!

Drop into Tacoma RV with a Russ Dean sticker on the back of your rig and see how friendly they are.

Are you by chance related to someone there?








[/quote]

Well happy is a good state to be in and I'm glad you are there. I spend most of my time there also. I don't sit around wringing my hands over Tacoma RV at all. In fact I haven't given them a 2nd thought (or a 1st for that matter) since the thread went dead some months ago. The subject only came up again today and apparently one poster believed my sharing my experience at Tacoma RV to be unfair to them, a vendetta so-to-speak. The only thing the consumer has once the purchase is made and the money has changed hands is his word of mouth advertising. Fortunately with todays media (ie the internet and forums such as this) that is vastly improved! Believe me the Tacoma RV thread got their attention big time and I may have even cost them some potential customers. I said nothing that was untrue in that thread, I said nothing that was even a stretch of the truth in that thread. From your recent conversation with them it sounds as if their tune has changed somewhat. That's good! As far as I'm concerned Mission Accomplished!

I wish you and all a pleasant RV experience weather it is in the shop of your choosing or on the road. Hope to meet up some day.

Swany,

Glad you hear you got a great deal on your Outback by shopping around








For me, I feel I have received a good deal on the 2 Outbacks I have purchased from Tacoma RV.

I was at Tacoma RV about 2 weeks ago and had a chance to chat with the folks there as they were replacing a defective 'new on the market' auto slider hitch. No fault of their own, I had one of the first 6 ever made with a small unknown design flaw.

I chatted at length with them about the RV service industry. Tacoma RV pretty much told me (and I am summarizing) that:

(1) While their customers come first (which I very much appreciate) they will service anybody regardless of where the trailer was purchased. 
(2) If a repair is serious, or more specifically prohibits or prevents somebody from being able to use their camper, they are given priority, regardless of where it was purchased or even if they don't sell that line. 
(3) If a repair is cosmetic in nature (as yours appeared to be from previous posts) or minor enough and did not prevent someone from using their camper, then yes they may ask you to return in the fall when they are not as busy. Even if it was not purchased from them, they would repair it.

Since this is a thread on service I will share just one example of what I feel is superior customer service from Tacoma RV. New Year's Eve at approx. 3:30 pm (Sunday) my above mentioned auto slide hitch gave out and basically stranded me in a Lowe's parking lot 650 miles from home. I tried to fix the hitch but no go. I called Tacoma RV (Sales dept. was open) and they took my cellphone number. Within 5 minutes the service manager was on the phone, calling from home! He walked me through how to disable the slide feature and got me back on the road. He called again about an hour later just to see if everything was OK. When I returned home I received yet another call making sure I arrived home completely safe.

They told me "_We would have gone and picked up your camper in Idaho if we had to."_

2 days later I had a brand new hitch installed and they even ordered me (at no cost) the front decal which was peeling off and out of warranty. Now if that isn't service I don't know what is.

Swany I am sorry you had such a bad experience. I know you have made your displeasure known here and on a few other forums, but...









I would recommend Tacoma RV without Hesitation, both sales and service.
And no, I have no affiliation with them or any employee. I am just a happy customer who they have treated very well.
[/quote]


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

These guys were great - work on anything.

D J's RV Services
32766 S 620 Rd
Grove, OK 74344
(918) 786-4541

If you're near Grove (Grand Lake o' the Cherokees), I recommend them highly. Very friendly, accommodating, and professional. The service guy was in the CG (where there were some permanent/semi-permanents set up, but not being used) winterizing trailers. I asked him if he had time to figure out why our antenna system wasn't working. He did - found the power to the signal amp dead - ran a new wire, got it up and trucking, and advised me to patch a place on the sealant around the Fantastic, as it was beginning to crack a little. I held the light and provided the coffee. He charged $30.00, and it was well worth it. He had about 40 minutes and a lot of diagnosis and wire-fishing in the job. Called the office to tell them how pleased I was; even those folks were cheerful and pleasant.

It doesn't cost anything to be pleasant, yet so many aren't. I wonder why.

Sluggo


----------



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

*A little late to the party but hopefully help others...

I was searching for a reliable service center when I came across this thread. I had the worst experience with Tacoma RV's parts department in 22 years of RVing. Had to write the credit card company to stop payment. Add "parts department" to Sales and Service for those of us that do our own repairs/maintenance. *


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

The Bad: Holman Motors.

*I have had one of the best sales experiences before, during, and after the sale with Holman Motors. Jamie and Eddie have went the extra mile with me several times*. When I was getting a new mattress for the front bed I didn't have the exact dimension and I called Eddie to see if he could help. He went out and measured another 310 for me from the wall to the doors so I could squeeze in a bigger mattress, then called me back with the measurements within half an hour. To me this was exceptional service.

However, I can't say the same about their service department. *The service department is as bad as the sales team is good.* When I was in Florida the first year with my camper in 90F+ days my A/C started freezing up. I called and called and called the service center to get help and Brandy kept telling me she would have someone call me back. After 5 days of no air conditioner I was fed up and called Jamie and Eddie who immediately had a service tech call me back. By this time it was too late for any help...I assumed the relays on the board was bad and they could have sent me one to fix it with a little phone support.

So I dropped it off on my way home to have it serviced as well as a few other things that needed attention. I was told it would be 2-3 weeks. After 4 weeks I called to get a status, again the service advisor Brandy said she'd find out and call me back. Waited 4 days, never heard anything, called again, got the same run around. Waited another 4 days, called, demanded to talk to the service manager. He had a tech call me back, Jim I believe, and told me they were waiting for the missing struts that lift the front bed. He said I could pick it up if I want and they would send them to me when they arrived. I said no big deal, we were done with it for the season (it was November) and I didn't need it. However, it's stored 1h30m North of me and they are located 2H south of me, so it takes me 8 hours to go get it and put it back. I scheduled a day to pick it up after the struts were to arrive. I called to make sure they were there, again I was told I would get a call...never got one.

So I drove down to pick it up, found out that the struts weren't there but they would ship them, the hardware was in place so all I had to do was snap them in place. So I went out to check on the repairs. First thing was the hitch light didn't work. Walked up with the service advisor, flipped the switch....nothing. She told me that she would put it on the list and next time I brought it in it would be fixed for free. Then the drawer inside the front door kept coming off the track, I opened it and it fell off...the tech said they couldn't find anything else. The rest of the repairs were done okay, the A/C worked, my awning wasn't binding anymore, fixed a loose cover here and there. But missing two major repair items I was not pleased. I thought to myself there won't be a next time to bring this in for repair as I will take it to a better dealer if I'm flipping the bill. It's a huge hassle for me to get the trailer down to them taking an entire day.

So I took it home and a few weeks later in January the struts arrived. So I thought it'd be a good excuse for winter camping and went up to put them on. This is what pissed me off the most about their service. They put the brackets on at the wrong angle and mounted them in the metal frame that is a hidden storage area inside the trailer...I didn't realize it was wrong at the time. As soon as I snapped them on and lifted the bed it bent the frame and ripped the screws out of the bottom of the floor, I was super pissed. * Not only did they screw it up but their screwup tore up my camper, something that wasn't broke was now broke.* Again there is no point in taking it back down for them to fix as it would cost me 8 hours of my day each way and gas. I called the service department when I got home to complain and was told I would get a call back from the service manager. Never heard back so I called and threw another fit, told them that they should send a tech up to me to fix it. Again I was told the service manager would call me back, never heard from them again.

The biggest problem besides the poor workmanship is the lack of communication, that's what angered me the most. No one ever called me back when I needed help, when my trailer was in, and after I brought it home. When I did call no one knew what was going on, what was the status of repairs, nothing. You would think they would have a computer system they could check the status of repairs on when you called.
ser
I would buy from Holman again due to the price and the salesmanship of Jamie and Eddie, but as it's hassle for me to get it down there to be serviced I would never use their service shop ever again.

On the other side of things, my old Fun Finder I bought from Platt's in Cincinnati, I had it serviced by RCD Sales in Newark, OH. They serviced it quickly even though I didn't buy it there, they called me with updates, I didn't have to call them, and their workmanship was the best I've ever experienced. Everything was done correctly and no corners were cut anywhere.

So there you have it....Never use Holman Motors Service Department and if you're near Newark or Pataskala OH and need service go to RCD.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

My trailer is out of warranty so like Andy my service center in in my driveway. There is nothing on my trailer that I cant fix or troubleshoot. I do the same with my cars, I have found problems that my dealer could not find during warranty and they had several tries to troubleshoot it only to tell me they can't reproduce the problem. They read the codes then reset it and if it does not come back they tell you they can't reproduce the problem. They have better test equipment and I can still out troubleshoot them. People say you can't work on new cars, well I say bull in some cased they are easier to work on. BTW I found the wire that was shorting out on the AC accumulator and fixed the problem.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

If your traveling in the West Michigan area you can get serviced at:
Lakeshore Rv
4500 East Apple Ave.
Muskegon, Mi, 49442
231 788 2040
www.lakeshore-rv.com

p.s. they even have an onsite campground!!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thought it might be a good idea to put together a list of places to get your Outback serviced. My primary goal here is to create a list that I would place in the Outback, as a goto list when we're camping. I think knowing who does good/bad work in different location is a great way to be prepared.
> 
> Y-Guy sent me this one and gave them an excellent recommendation.
> 
> ...


We use Midstates RV in BlackHawk SD (just outside of Rapid City) and have had good luck. Good and knowledgable. Plus there is some great camping to be had in this area (Black Hills)
I live in Gillette Wy. and wont use any of them here unless I had to in an emergency!


----------



## ryan1980 (Jul 19, 2010)

Very bad service from Tacoma Rv

I took my new 2011 Outback 210rs to get the rear slide adjusted becuse it was binding up on the outside trim peice. The next day I got a call back to pick it up, and that they had to order new trim. I picked it up and they Had distroyed the trim on the side of the trailer and the rubber gasket seal. And to top it off they just cut the bracket to get it to clear the trim and it began to rust right away. Les at tacoma rv said he would take care of me. So after 3 trips back becuse they forgot to order all the parts they decided to replce the brackets with new ones, that were the wrong oned and had no plaiting on them so once agsin after 1 week they begain to rust the only answer i got from them was thats keystones replacement they also used silicone as a glue for the trim. When i went to pick it up that came off when i opened the slide so he sprayed contact cement on it saying thats what they use ya right that didnt last eather. So i called keystone and they set me up with Palsbo rv in kent wa and now Les from tacoma rv is calling asking what they did wrong.

I would never recomend anyone to go there for service.


----------



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

We purchased our Outback and have had repairs made to our satisfaction at Tom Scheaffer's RV in Shoemakersville, PA. They have been pleasant and professional.

*Tom Schaeffers RV Super Store*
1236 Pottsville Pike
Shoemakersville, PA 19555
Phone: 877-217-2444
http://www.tomschaeffers.com/

For those who may be tempted by such things, there is a Cabela's just up the road off of I-78.


----------

